# Split teats. . .please help!



## pyg_74 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello! I am new to this sight and owning goats. I have recently aquired four pygmy goats from an elderly woman who can no longer take care of them. Three of the pygmy goats are pregnant. they are due around March 7th and two of the does have really bad split teats. both teats for one doe is terrible (one is split in two and the other is one looks like three) and the second one she has a "normal" teat on one side and a split teat on the other. my question is are the kids going to be able to nurse on them? is there anything I can do? I don't know much about them, but they have had their shots. any info on split teats would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You will have to wait and see...sounds like you are kinda stuck with the situation.......

"some" with split teats... can feed their kids ....if the split teat... isn't in the way...so that the kid can nurse normally..... 

That is sweet of you to take them in .... If by any chance... the Doe cannot feed the kid(s) you can bottle feed them.....


----------



## pyg_74 (Feb 28, 2011)

thank you for the info and support, but what about the colostrum? that is my main concern


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You will be able to get colostrum out of her teats...just milk her...put it in a bucket ... then if you are going to bottle train...put it in a bottle....

to insure colostrum... I usually give it in a syringe...I give my boers 2...12cc syringe fulls ...so... I know ...they received their colostrum.... :wink:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi -- can you get pics of the teats? Sometimes they will have teat spurs or an extra teat. Or do these look like a "fishtail"? The babies should be able to nurse, but make sure the milk is coming out of the teat. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

One more thing -- do you have any experience kidding goats? There is a lot of info on here and phone #'s for help if you need it. And Welcome!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep, agree with the others. Most times a split/fish teat will work and sometimes it doesn't. You'll be able to tell when she starts bagging up.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

One of my does has a split teat, (will be sold to the pet home)Her kid only liked that side because the does orifices are small and its a double stream when he sucked the double side. So I gave her another kid to help with the other side and he didn't want that side either. 

So I dont think your kids will have any issues with eating, but you may have issues if you try to milk them.


----------

